# Fahrer für Cape Epic 2010 gesucht!



## Korbinian (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben bei der Cape Epic (www.cape-epic.com) vom 21. bis 28. März in Südafrika dieses Jahr einen Startplatz ergattern können. Leider kann ich aber nun nicht dabei sein. Wer hat Lust, Zeit und hat dieses Jahr schon ein bisschen trainert um dabei zu sein?
Meldet euch bei Interesse bitte bei 

[email protected]


Wir freuen uns auf Eure Rückmeldung!!
Grüße,
Korbinian

[FONT=Arial Black, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Dirkinho (12. Januar 2010)

ein bisschen trainiert  reicht wohl nicht, ist ja ne kernige Strecke. Verfolge das Race schon seit Jahren und ist nen Traum von mir. Leider finanziell und konditionell diese Jahr nicht drin.  Kosten sind 2000 Euro (Team) plus Flug, richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfrog (12. Januar 2010)

Kosten sind leider wirklich viel zu hoch. 
Kann man sich net mal grad so leisten


----------



## Korbinian (12. Januar 2010)

ja die Kosten liegen bei ca 2000 pro Team. Hinzu kommt Flug + Aufenthalt vor und nach dem Rennen. Viel Geld ja... aber ich glaube auch ein geniales Event..


----------



## -KAi- (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich bin zurzeit wohnhaft in Suedafrika, wollte auch schon am Cape Epic oder die etwas guenstigere Variante Cape Pioneer Track (15500Rand http://www.capepioneer.co.za/index.php) teilnehmen, suche aber noch nach einem einigermassen fitten Teamcollegen!  Also wenn das jemand liest und Interesse hat bitte melden! Unterkunft waere bei uns umsonst.

Viele Gruese 
KAi


----------



## G3Targa (18. Januar 2010)

Oh man, wie geil....
Wenn ich jetzt ja sage, bin ich noch vor der Hochzeit geschieden und arbeitslos. Zu der Zeit würde ich nie Urlaub bekommen. Schade...


----------



## frontbiker (19. Januar 2010)

-KAi- schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Ich bin zurzeit wohnhaft in Suedafrika, wollte auch schon am Cape Epic oder die etwas guenstigere Variante Cape Pioneer Track (15500Rand http://www.capepioneer.co.za/index.php) teilnehmen, suche aber noch nach einem einigermassen fitten Teamcollegen!  Also wenn das jemand liest und Interesse hat bitte melden! Unterkunft waere bei uns umsonst.
> 
> Viele Gruese
> KAi


 hm, looks interesting. Did look at the homepage with video....
But how long are the stages, and how many hight-meters? 

Still time to plan for a October visit....

answer here, or mail me at [email protected] 

I am a Norwegian, living in Oslo, with friends in SA. Have visited the country twice.


----------



## -KAi- (19. Januar 2010)

Hey Norwegian! 
I wonder that there are that less information on the website...
Will have a talk to the Organiser and can give you all details tomorrow. I will open a new Threat for the Cape Pioneek Trek then.

Entschuldige Rainer dass ich deinen Threat benutzt habe! Hoffe du hast einen glücklichen Abnehmer für deine Startnummer bekommen!

greets KAi


----------



## wogru (19. Januar 2010)

Korbinian schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir haben bei der Cape Epic (www.cape-epic.com) vom 21. bis 28. März in Südafrika dieses Jahr einen Startplatz ergattern können. Leider kann ich aber nun nicht dabei sein. Wer hat Lust, Zeit und hat dieses Jahr schon ein bisschen trainert um dabei zu sein?
> Meldet euch bei Interesse bitte bei
> ...



Gibt es ein paar mehr Infos ? Vielleicht zum Team, Durchschnittsalter und ob ihr Ambitionen auf einen Podestplatz habt.


----------



## wogru (19. Januar 2010)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------

